# Looking for Upstate, NY Doctor



## borie88 (Sep 22, 2011)

Preferably one in Rochester, NY but would go to Buffalo, Syracuse, etc. I need one who follows the new TSH recommendations as mine is 3.48 with positive Hashimoto's antibodies yet no diagnosis.

Thanks!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Are you looking for an endo? There are very, very few in the Upstate...as I'd bet you are finding out.

I see Dr. Padma Lal in Syracuse. I can tell you she is very attentive, thoughtful, and responsive. She spends about an hour with each patient, new or existing/follow up. I cannot tell you if she uses the new guidelines (I had cancer with hasi's) and I will say she leaves some things to be desired (i.e., She prefers to run TSH and free T4), but I've been strongly advised to stick with her as she's considered to be the best of the available options.


----------



## Zugora (Feb 14, 2010)

Check this site out: http://www.thyroid-info.com/topdrs/. They seem to only post positive reviews, so you have to take it with a grain of salt. Just scroll down to search by state. This is where I found my new doc and he was the one that finally discovered that my Free T3 and Free T4 were too low, despite "normal" TSH. Good luck!


----------



## jmill (Mar 23, 2010)

I considered going to Dr. Mary Wise in Rochester, NY. I found an endo closer to home so I didn't go. She's a Yale grad and takes a holestic approach to med. She has her own website. Google it and get more info. Good luck.


----------



## borie88 (Sep 22, 2011)

I cannot go to Wise because she is too expensive and doesn't accept insurance. I went to the website that Zugora gave me and found a couple doctors around me. I will also check out the one in Syracuse. Thanks!


----------



## Zugora (Feb 14, 2010)

You're welcome. The doc I found through that website is considered "out of network" with my insurance and he doesn't bill insurance directly either. I have to submit a claim and then they pay about 75%-- Maybe see if you can submit a claim (?) . Good luck and keep us posted!


----------

